# Sugarbush Woods and Bumps all day March 10



## bdfreetuna (Mar 10, 2012)

So I got to Sugarbush (Lincoln Peak aka Sugarbush South) around early and was probably on the Super Bravo Express by 9:30

I was pissed to pay $88 for a ticket and I was planning on going to MRG but heard MRG had some telemark convention going on and figured I'd be waiting in hour long lines for the single chair.

Anyway, no waits at Sugarbush all day.

Conditions were primary moguls everywhere. Some of the moguls were big, some were smaller. Some were soft, some were icy.

I found out pretty quick that in the woods there was something like 10" of fresh powder and 100% of the woods were open (I don't think Sugarbush ever closes their woods....)

Best runs were Gangsta's Grotto, Lew's Line, Paradise chutes between Paradise and the Church. (no I did not drop the Church.. I found the chutes past Paradise intimidating enough).

Castlerock was great skiing (if you like bumps). You couldn't ski the lift line because there was some freestyle ski comp going on. But Castlerock Run had the best / softest and most well formed bumps of the day. Middle Earth was similar.

After that I was exhausted and did not even attempt Rumble because I needed to get to the lodge for water and food.

I took a few more woods runs, the last one being called Christmas Tree Woods. Those woods were overall great, but there were some spots to get hung up on and at one point I did get hung up -- fast, lost a ski and went helmet first into a big tree at a pretty good speed. I'm amazed it didn't mess up my neck but either way I'm pretty sure I'd be dead or retarded without a helmet.

Worst runs of the day were Stein's Woods (didn't seem like I was skiing a glade/woods that anyone had been in before..... just thick steep trees... I had to make an early exit back to Stein's)... and trails like Spillsville, Ripcord, and The Mall were starting to get fairly slick and windblown as well as having moguls so just not fun to ski.

Here is a link to a youtube video I took halfway down one of the chutes between Paradise and The Church:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=844ysR1en4s


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you bring your girlfriend with you for the pow? 

Sounds like you had a good day, minus eating the bark. Glad you're around to tell about it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 10, 2012)

No I did not bring her! :lol: 

I think I'd be a dead man if somehow she found herself between Paradise and the Church !

She said she is gonna try snowboarding but we'll see about that. Season's pretty much over in Massachusetts.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 10, 2012)

We are here this weekend too. Drove over in 60's and rain on Thursday be lucked out with a legit 10 up top at Sugarbush. Couple of pics:

Downspout






Spring Fling





Lower Paradise


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm surprised that they are still at $88.  You could have done Mount Ellen for $30.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm surprised that they are still at $88.  You could have done Mount Ellen for $30.



......and probably found more untracked


----------



## marcski (Mar 11, 2012)

IMHO, I enjoy the Terrain at south better than the terrain at Mt. Ellen.  Plus there is a lot more of it.  Of course, MRG tops both!


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2012)

Salsgang you're pretty good with a camera.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 11, 2012)

Great pics and TR. Who would have thunk 10 inches -incredible.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2012)

marcski said:


> IMHO, I enjoy the Terrain at south better than the terrain at Mt. Ellen.  Plus there is a lot more of it.  Of course, MRG tops both!



There's much more than meets the eye and a lot less people....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2012)

marcski said:


> IMHO, I enjoy the Terrain at south better than the terrain at Mt. Ellen.  Plus there is a lot more of it.  Of course, MRG tops both!



Depends on what I want to ski.  Lincoln > North for Trees and of course Castlerock being the best overall trail pod on the mountain.  I do like South better overall, but North does have the better bump trails as well as better groomer terrain.

One thing is for certain, no way would I pay $88 to have access to the whole mountain when I can ski just North for only $30.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 11, 2012)

It's a long drive and I didn't want to pay $88 for damn sure

But I wanted to ski woods , Castlerock and the chutes past Paradise

so I guess I got what I paid for.

I'm not really familiar with Mt Ellen I think the last time I was there I was a young kid and it was still called Mt Ellen


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Those woods were overall great, *but there were some spots to get hung up on and at one point I did get hung up* -- fast, lost a ski and went helmet first into a big tree at a pretty good speed.



Have they lost so much snow that roots are fallen trees are really exposed?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 11, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Have they lost so much snow that roots are fallen trees are really exposed?



I had to turn around a couple times because of fallen trees

got stuck in a root

and a stump sent me head over skis helmet first into a bigger tree.

I should probably just pay attention though, it was snowy in there. Not for much longer, though!


----------



## salsgang (Mar 11, 2012)

Edd said:


> Salsgang you're pretty good with a camera.



Thanks. Key is to shoot in a large format that allows you to zoom in with a photo editing software. We have fun doing it.

Mt. Ellen is a steal at $30. I guess that is what competition will do for you. That is a serious mountain. If I lived in the Mad River Valley Mt. Ellen would get a lot of my business.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never skied ME, hoping to head up there this coming wknd and ski it Sunday
Great reports guys


----------



## salsgang (Mar 12, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> I've never skied ME, hoping to head up there this coming wknd and ski it Sunday
> Great reports guys



Yea go get it this weekend. They have decent cover now but this weeks warm weather will quickly expose the more southerly facing slopes...


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 12, 2012)

I did my favorite south facing woods trail at LP on saturday.  It was great with the fresh snow but likely cooked already.  I wouldnt venture in there and I have a high tolerance for sketchy conditions.

as for mt ellen v. lincoln peak.  the former is less crowded, but unless there are lift issues at lincoln peak that isnt much of an issue either way.  I find i'm able to do quicker woods-trail-woods laps at LP than Mt. Ellen.  I can do so many runs through paradise, paradise woods, ripcord, jester, OG and all the woods in between and then hop on the heavens gate.  it's very rinse, lather repeat.  so I tend to go to LP for a powder day and ME the day after. at ME some of my favorite woods are deep into exterminator and towards lower FIS.  But those take time, which is great, just not for a day when I'm trying to get as many runs as possible.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone up for shreddin the Bush on 3/17 or 3/18 ??  Looking for mogul skiers.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 13, 2012)

I was also at the Bush this weekend also(Ellen ticket on Sat, Full ticket on Sun).  Definetly the place to be last weekend it seems.  Will post a trip report when I get my photos together (I'm always late with TRs).  Leaving Ellen on Sunday, the parking lot truck attendant said that he had not seen as many cars parked at Ellen in a number of years as there were this Sunday.  So I guess the word got out about the $30 tickets.  Still next to no liftlines.


----------

